

Will the Rise of Javascript Mean the End of LAMP? - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/04/javascript-lamp

======
gte910h
I think the acquisition of mysql by Oracle was the end of LAMP.

Technical people seem to be fleeing it in droves to postgres, et al

------
mtinkerhess
Cheap rehash of post previously discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425316>

